# League of Legends



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Qualcuno gioca a LoL (alias League of Legends)?
E' un gioco uscito da un po' di tempo ma ho iniziato a giocarci circa 4 giorni fa e non riesco a smettere di giocarci!
Al momento è il gioco con più competizione in circolazione, ed è veramente uno spasso. Consigliato a chi ama le sfide e a chi sono piaciuti i vari Dota, Warcraft 3 e varie espansioni ecc ecc.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Aggiungo anche che è free to play per giocare.
Il mio account è sono ancora un nabbo ma un po' di infarinatura generale ce l'ho visto che mi sono ucciso di Dota e Warcraft, e ha lo stesso gamestyle di Diablo (cliccare per muoversi ecc), per cui anche se ho iniziato ora nei match non rankati sto a 16-3 di vittorie 
Magari chi vuole farsi una partita mi può aggiungere tranquillamente.


----------



## Doctore (19 Luglio 2013)

Troppa gente che gioca con il uansciot e si credere di essere skilled lol...Impossibile giocare a certi livelli se non ci nerdi ore e ore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2013)

I Moba sono tra i generi orientati sull'abilità del giocatore più di ogni altro tipo di gioco. Se uno ti oneshotta è perchè ha fatto tante kill prima degli altri e si è permesso di comprare oggetti forti per la sua build. Cmq concordo che per competere a certi livelli devi stare le ore sul pc, ma se hai un minimo di esperienza con giochi simili puoi fare risultati decenti anche se hai iniziato dopo 4 giorni.


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2013)

Niente link. Quante volte dobbiamo scriverlo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente link. Quante volte dobbiamo scriverlo?


Wtf neanche il link del mio profilo su un gioco online per farsi una partita insieme per chi fosse interessato?
Avessi linkato un altro forum o qualche altra cosa a sfondo pubblicitario avrei capito. Vabè come non detto, anche se non concordo con tali ristrettezze.


----------

